# [FR][Pbp][OOC] Against the Storm OOC Discussion



## DM_Matt (Sep 19, 2002)

Use this thread for out of game/out of character discussion of the Against the Storm PbP game.


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 20, 2002)

*Reposting questions*

Only things I have left to find out:

1. Silver Arrow PrC, at http://homepage.mac.com/~dead_radish/silverarrowPrC.html  - doable, or no

2. The spells I'm wondering about (Yes, they were Relics and Rituals.  My apologies):

Belsamath's Blessing, Divine Rainment, Vangal's Wounding?

I can give you the text of them, if you're interested.

And Battletide from Magic of Faerun.

About to post my character.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 20, 2002)

Battletide is evil, because it is all about negative energy.

I don't have R&R.  Feel free to send me the descriptions, though.

The pres class is similar to the Arcane Archer, with slightly worse attacks and some of its weaker powers replaced, but with nearly full spell progression.  With that progression, Longshot's weaknesses verses enchant arrow gp away, because Greater Magic Weapon is both better and readily available.  This also makes one of the primary class features a bit useless, anyway.

In short, I'd prefer that you stick with your many good choices of published Archer PRCs.


----------



## Paragon Badger (Sep 21, 2002)

I wanted opinions on where an idea rates on the cool/lame scale. 

What if when casting a spell I have Alcar state an invocation unique for each occurence. Kinda of like the spellcasting in the Slayers anime. For example in the current situation I'd add this....



> Alcar begins to invoke the will of Silavnus, "Treefather draw forth the powers of growth to strike at the heels of my foes. Let no fiend trepass in your grove. _Entangle_"




Worth it or annoying, you make the call!


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 21, 2002)

Paragon Badger said:
			
		

> *I wanted opinions on where an idea rates on the cool/lame scale.
> 
> What if when casting a spell I have Alcar state an invocation unique for each occurence. Kinda of like the spellcasting in the Slayers anime. For example in the current situation I'd add this....
> 
> ...




Very worth it.  No question.  Don't force yourself to say something if/when you can't think of anytihing good, though.


----------



## Paragon Badger (Sep 23, 2002)

Don't mind me I'm just testing the links in my sig.

Actually, since I'm posting anyway why not make it useful...
I was just wondering what time of year is it in the campaign? I know it's 1380 DR but I can't find if you said exactly when it is month-wise. 

Much fun in the campaign so far, smashing worgs with a physical and spiritual maul is very satisfying. Assuming I live through the battle I can't wait to chat with Ubaar 

Any comments on the color I use for the game mechanic section of my post? Does it show up readable on other people's displays? If you like it changed to a different color it's no problem I'm not attached to crimson.

Maybe green Lime Green Sea Green Burlywood! Sandy Brown Sienna Coral Blue Royal Blue And crimson  

Ok, enough testing opinions are welcome.

[Edit - added random qustions]


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 24, 2002)

I like Burlywood for a color.
Don't like Blue.

So, I'm wondering, Matt - are these first battles indicative of your combat style?
It's rather strange to me, and I'm wondering if there's some ... pattern, or rules to it?
I mean, for example, you had Ubaar wade into the Ogre Mage without getting the chance to specifically choose his target or decide on points to put into Power Attack, etc.

I haven't worked with such a quick, assumed-action style in a PbP before, and haven't seen it used in others. I'm sure it can work (with the side-effect of having faster - and MORE! - battles), but I was wondering if you could give us a primer, maybe, on the way you like to run combat?

TIA.
(and check the Rogue's Gallery thread for questions and I'll try to detail the stats for Ubaar when affected by his spells and items, to make it easy for damage assignment, HP determination, etc)


----------



## Elric (Sep 24, 2002)

reaper- I think this is the "let's get the party through this first stuff so that they can actually start something" style of combat.

If everyone could provide a more detailed character sheet, it would help things run smoother.  Adding functions of items (especially if it's not visible on the rest of the sheet) and stats for your character with various amounts of rage/spells cast would definitely help.  

Turn by turn initiative takes a very long time over a PbP game unless people post more often than I've seen before, so contingency posting may be in order (for example, post that you .  I guess Matt will fill us in on the initiative system sometime after we finish this first combat.


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 24, 2002)

Elric - ya, I'm guessing that too (hoping to be filled in, and that these are preliminary combats).

The idea of multiple rounds being resolved in one post is just kinda alien to me.  

And for example, DM_Matt - I had Ubaar wave off the people coming over to heal Ubaar, since he's quite capable of healing himself. But you had them still come over and heal him, leaving the goblins free. 
And since you're saying that Rage spell doesn't 'stack' with Barbarian Rage, than Ubaar can cease the Rage at any time.

Not that the ENboard or book approach dictates anything in your game, Matt, but here's a thread about the spell: http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=25573

Ubaar's going to need more Alchemical Pastes or potions of CLW then...


----------



## Elric (Sep 25, 2002)

By the way, GaryH- it would be nice if you completed the octet by posting Akharos the half-copper dragon in the Rogue's Gallery Thread


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 26, 2002)

Reaper: yes, being that these are preliminary combats to get the characters together and to help with their motivations.  I do indeed want to get through them fast.

I virtually never make executive decisions or assumptions.  In this case, I did dictate Ubaar's target for his attack.  I may have been willing to change it retroactively if you immediately complained though that thats not what he would have done.  

Initiative is very hard to deal with in play-by-post, and sometimes it gets done a bit holistically.  Trust me, though, nobody gets screwed by it.


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 26, 2002)

oh, no - I'm not trying to make out that "I was screwed, because i didn't get to choose every action for my PC".
I'm sure I would have had Ubaar do what you chose.

I'm just trying to get a feel for how it will run.

Unfortunately, to properly simulate table-top RPG combats, it DOES take a lot of posting back-and-forth between DM and players.  

Are you planning on using this "holistic" (i don't know how else to refer to it - maybe "shortcut combat approach") approach in the bigger adventure combats with everyone?

(i.e. shortcuts like choosing likely targets, resolving multiple rounds' actions in one post, etc)


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 26, 2002)

I like to do multiround when possible.  If the posts indicate what will be done for the next few rounds barring unusual occurrences, I will l generally do the multiround thing.  As I said, though. I will stop the chain of events if circumstances change such that there is any reasonable probability of anyone changing their action.

In more important battles, I will pretty much never make decisions for characters in order that the chain continues.

Usually, multiround is not possible.  But sometimes it is.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Oct 7, 2002)

*Cool Story*

DM Matt and others

This seems like a cool game.  I've followed it since just after you started. If you are looking for an additional player please let me know.  I'd love to play.  I am currently playing in Paragon Badger's game that is about to start and I'm on the web all day.  If you don't need anybody I'll just keep reading 

GE


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DM_Matt in the game thread_
> *<She goes on for a while....Resident rules analyst Elric has volunteered to post a full analysis of the party's (and individuals) strengths and weaknesses shortly> *



umm..   what possible good would this do?

A party analysis is fine, but an individual analysis seems a bit mean-spiritied, and misses the point - we're a PARTY who's strengths should be in sum.

Also, you want us to start out by destroying quite publicly a sacred temple?

Maybe I'm off base, but that seems a bit extreme.
Ya, I'm bringing morality and modern-day-ness to this objection, but we're going to be killing people who simply worship on the wrong side of the fence as our characters.

Are you saying all the priests are cartoonishly evil zealots, who sacrifice humans, and all that?

Or should we bother looking for 'shades of grey'?
Can you maybe give us more background about this church, so we can feel a sense of righteous indignation in-character that they should be wiped off the face of the earth?


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 9, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *umm..   what possible good would this do?
> 
> A party analysis is fine, but an individual analysis seems a bit mean-spiritied, and misses the point - we're a PARTY who's strengths should be in sum.
> 
> ...




As  far as Elric's analysis, he asked me if he could do it and I said OK.  I see no reason not to let him comment on whatever mechanical issues he wants.  I just decided to weave it into the story somewhat.

As far as leveling that temple goes, go ahead and get angsty if you want.  The priests of Umberlee are evil, of course, but they are not cartoons either.    

However, Faiths and Pantheons states that:

"the church of Umberlee is almost universally despised and propitiated only out of fear."

Their rituals can be deadly to participants, but they do not practice human sacrifice, since you asked.  

Umberlee created weresharks

Umberlee is indeed an evil goddess.  You can have qualms about destroying her temple,, though, if you wish.  

Note that Irusyl gave no reasons why she wants you to do these things.  She may have very good reasons, she may not...


----------



## Elric (Oct 14, 2002)

Ok, here it is.  Feel free to tell me if you think I missed something or if got something wrong.  

For those who didn’t notice (it wasn’t in the initial recruiting post):
Getting raised from the dead (or resurrected…) is very, very hard.  Keep your PCs alive!  To this end, everyone should try to get better saves, more HP and a higher AC.  Get a Cloak of Resistance, some AC boosting item and have a way to increase your Con.  The less of a fighting oriented character you are, the more you need these.  You don’t need all of these right away, but you will want them fairly soon.  Death is final, so watch out!

Rules Notes:
We need an established system for HP.  After the errata, Boots of Striding and Springing are 6k and can’t be bought with starting funds.

Reaper: 
You need the spells Expeditous Retreat and Jump to craft Boots of S&S.  
Necklace of Prayer Beads is the only item that can increase your caster level.  This item is definitely unbalanced, and would get even more unbalanced in the hands of a more focused caster.
The idea of crafting an item that can only be used by half-Orcs, or half-Orc Contenders should not give any break in an item’s costs.  It is both an advantage and a disadvantage.

Fenrir:  I would consider investing in a Cloak of Protection +2, as well as a Headband of Intellect +2.  The headband increases your spells/day (slightly) and the DC of your spells.  The Cloak really helps with saves, which you can’t afford to miss b/c of low HP.  You should probably cast Endurance daily to boost your HP.

Radish:
After the errata, Boots of Striding and Springing are 6k and can’t be bought with starting funds. 

Badger:
You can’t craft your Haversack because you don’t have an item creation feat.  It doesn’t matter, since you’re still under the gp limit.  Did you intend to make Alcar have Craft Wondrous Item?

It seems like your character has less skill points than you would like him to.  Can I suggest changing a couple of attributes around so that you have a 12 Int and then taking other feats instead of Combat Casting and Survivor.  I hate to say it, but your level of Fighter does almost nothing for you.  If you:
decreased your Wisdom by one 
increased your Int by two
replaced those two feats with skill points
replaced a level of Fighter with Cleric
got rid of Zen Archery (it only works at close range when melee is still more effective)
add Power Attack and Cleave

Your character would be a better spellcaster, would have better statistics in combat (assuming that you pre-cast Greater Magic Weapon to make your Maul +3), would have a fighter feat chain (Cleave) and would have more skill points to distribute.

Me: anyone else care to check my character over? 

Meepo: I’m not sure how you carry your gear while in your normal form, but other than that I don’t see anything wrong.

GaryH: Looks fine.  Can you just post in Rogues Gallery with a link to your character sheet so that all of the characters are in one thread?

Ok, now for party notes:

Our most powerful melee fighters are Akharos and Ubaar.  Ubaar can become ridiculously strong and crush everyone.  He can grapple, although he is probably better off just chopping people to bits most of the time.  Akharos has the ability to carve through lots of enemies (Great Cleave) and also has Sunder.  Akharos is the character in the party who can be surrounded by enemies and is the most likely to escape unscathed.  If the party is given any advanced warning about a fight, Ubaar will get even stronger.  Ubaar can also heal, which is very useful after a fight.

Elone:  Elone is an extremely powerful archer because of her spells.  Don’t let anyone cast Dispel Magic on her.  She also has the most powerful Divine Spells in the party, but casts a lot of them to increase her skill at archery.  She will destroy enemies, but her lack of Precise Shot means that you don’t want to be engaged with those enemies at the same time.  She is more comparatively effective against stronger enemies, since she has the highest attack bonus in the party (with or without a little bit of time to prepare).  She is slightly more vulnerable when she is in melee.  She is an archer, so do not let her get surrounded by enemies or she will be unable to use her bow well.  

Frian can transform into a lot of things to become very strong and powerful in combat.  However, to really be a powerful front-line fighter he needs buff spells from the rest of the party.  Mage Armor and Bull’s Strength are two of the best long-lasting spells for this purpose.  Frian is also a good scout because of Wild Shape.

Alexander is very dependent on Sneak Attack to be effective.  He has a high AC, but does not do a significant amount of damage by himself.  Mage Armor makes his armor class very good.  Help him flank enemies and do not let him get flanked or he becomes much, much easier to hit.  He has the best perception skills in the party and can scout well with Hide/Move Silently.  

Alcar:  If Alcar had a 9th level of Cleric, using Divine Favor and GMW would make him an effective fighter.  He would also have the best Divine spells in the group.  He should be using Endurance daily.  Has the best collection of utility spells and can do the most healing.

Everett: The voice of the party based on his Cha score and diplomacy oriented skills.  He is hard to hit in combat, but can’t do much damage.  By far the best person to have around in social situations or any dealings involving intrigue.  I don’t know enough about his songs to really comment on them.

Fenrir: the only real arcane caster.  Has too many spells from books that I don’t know for me to give good advice.  Can really help out a couple of other characters with Mage Armor.  Protect him from melee attacks- a strong enemy will kill him very quickly, especially if he’s unprepared.  He has a limited number of spells, but can use his scrolls.  This makes him a much better spellcaster in tough situations.


----------



## garyh (Oct 14, 2002)

Elric said:
			
		

> *GaryH: Looks fine.  Can you just post in Rogues Gallery with a link to your character sheet so that all of the characters are in one thread?*




Done!!



			
				Elric said:
			
		

> *Our most powerful melee fighters are Akharos and Ubaar.  Akharos has the ability to carve through lots of enemies (Great Cleave) and also has Sunder.  Akharos is the character in the party who can be surrounded by enemies and is the most likely to escape unscathed.*




Just as I planned!  Mwuhahahaha!!!

My damage bonus, the crit range on a falchion, and Great Cleave is going to be a *fun* combination!!


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 14, 2002)

Elric said:
			
		

> *Rules Notes:
> We need an established system for HP.  After the errata, Boots of Striding and Springing are 6k and can’t be bought with starting funds.
> 
> Reaper:
> ...



I agree about the HP.
Did I mention earlier about how some PC's have almost max HP? Was that fixed?
I didn't think the price change on the Boots was errata.

For Ubaar to craft the Boots, he got his friend Taz to cast those 1st level spells for him.

About price reduction: DMG, page 253 - "Item requires specific classs or alignment to function: Even more restrictive, such a requirement cuts the price by 30%."

About the Necklace: were you just editorializing there?
That was strange, hearing it's unbalanced. That would be the first I've ever heard that.
I've been personally surprised at how many people in recent PbP's have been getting Rings of Jumping.
Talk about unbalanced.   LOL

And about your offer to analyze your character:  

He looks like fun - a very quick, dexterous fellow.

But I can't see how he can have 7 combat-feats.

And where does the "Duelist Dodge" feat come from, as well as the Acrobatic Attack (usually a 5th level Duelist feat)?
If that's the "modified" Duelist, what did you give up to get those abilities?

And the _Favored Enemy: Storm's forces_ I'm kind of aghast about.  

I'll look forward to reading his back story when i get the chance.


----------



## garyh (Oct 14, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *I've been personally surprised at how many people in recent PbP's have been getting Rings of Jumping.
> Talk about unbalanced.   LOL*




For my part, many of my PbP PC's have that for one simple reason:  I often find myself with 2K GP left to spend, and that's what appeals to me after getting cloaks of resistance, weapons, armor, and the like.  Ya know, leap tall buildings, and all that...


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 14, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *I agree about the HP.
> Did I mention earlier about how some PC's have almost max HP? Was that fixed?
> I didn't think the price change on the Boots was errata.
> 
> ...




1. I will look into whether the pricing on the boots was an actrual errate or not.

2. The duelist PRC is different from the SnF one.  It is indeed customized, just like your Contender is.   Elric: post the full duelist class with explanation to satisfy reaper

3. Getting the extra spells cast for crafting for free should not be allowed.  At minimum, you need to pay the gp cost for casting the spell (calculate as per a potion)

4. MoTW provides the option for one to have a favored enemy that is a nation or organization.


----------



## Paragon Badger (Oct 14, 2002)

> originally posted by Elric
> *Badger:
> You can’t craft your Haversack because you don’t have an item creation feat. It doesn’t matter, since you’re still under the gp limit. Did you intend to make Alcar have Craft Wondrous Item?
> 
> ...




The haversack crafting must be an artifact from an ealrier version of Alcar. I'll have to look at all your suggestions tonight when I can sit down with my character sheet. I might make some changes based on them.


----------



## Elric (Oct 14, 2002)

Reaper- Boots of S&S at 2.5k are far better than Rings of Jumping.  They improve your jumping ability by about the same amount (+10 and doubled instead of +30, so probably more if you already had ranks in Jump).  Boots of S&S also double your speed in combat and let you get around better over long periods of time.

As for Beads of Karma, they happen to be the only item that I know of that improves your caster level.  If you can find me one other example of an item that can do that I might not consider them unbalanced.  As it is, that item should not exist.

For the 30% reduction: the DMG rules are a guide.  When only one character is going to use an item, the restriction could be a "half-Orc blue-eyed male chaotic good Barbarian-Cleric-Contender of Kord" and it wouldn't be a restriction at all.

The favored enemy is from MotW.  Given that the name of the campaign is "against the Storm," it seemed appropriate.  +1 to damage and a couple of other rolls isn't really that strong, anyways.

By the way, about the 7 combat feats.  Human bonus + level 1,3,6,9= 5+ 2 Ranger bonus feats (class levels 1 and 4)= 7.  

When I find a copy of the modified Duelist, I'll post it.


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 24, 2002)

Matt - you mentioned a few things :
1) What's your decision on the pricing of the Boots of S&S?
2) I'm curious about the costs and benefits of this Duelist class - Elric, did you dredge up the class from your HD yet?
3) I'll add in the 10 gp costs (I think) when i get the chance
4) Adding +1 to rolls and damage every time we fight this campaign IS "really that strong", I think Elric -  don't you?

About the game: The fight seems very unique, and the locale exotic - is there any way we can see a map?
I forget if you mentioned whether mapping was going to be used - I know it's a lot of work, and I totally understand if you say no.
It just helps so much (at least it does me... it's very hard for me to visualize the combat unless I can see the layout)

Lastly: what did you decide about HP's?


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 25, 2002)

Reaper: I just got some good web space and a scanner, so simple mapping (i.e. scetching) is a heck of a lot easier for me now.

Elric's PC is not overpowered.  He should post it soon.  Acrobatic attack only adds to the first roll, iirc.

As far as the favored Enemy, its not overpowered either, because its not EVERY fight by a longshot.  It would have worked in the forest battle, and with the Ghour, but it wont work here, it would not have worked against the guy that Akharos and Jonathan fought, and wouldn't work against the cops that Alex fought.  It probably won't work in the temples either.  It only applies for those who work directly for Storm.


----------



## reapersaurus (Nov 18, 2002)

from the thread: (I didn't think this ooc comment belonged between character posts that good and interactive. (tense moments and decisions here))









*OOC:*


 DAMN, Elric!
Mighty sweet ryhmin' there, backing up Ubaar's suicide attempt!
Between you and Kalanyr (in the In Search of Heroes PbP), we got more rhymes than Abe Vigoda. 







oh- Matt - if this does get to a full-blown fight...   map?  

and Elric - custom PrC found?

Matt - HP system chosen yet?  *poke poke*

I'll probably ask every month or so - feel free to ignore.


----------



## Elric (Nov 27, 2002)

Here- I meant to post this back when the boards were down:

Edit- oh, thanks for the compliment, reaper!  I'll have to check out my "rival" sometime 

Revised Duelist:
Prereq: Base Attack Bonus +6, Perform 3 Ranks, Tumble 5 Ranks
Feats: Weapon Proficiency: Rapier, Dodge, Mobility, Weapon Finesse: Any

Hit Dice: d10
Base Attack Bonus: As fighter
Saves: Reflex good, Fort and Will bad

Class Skills and Skill Points: 4/level, same as S&F duelist but add Ride to class skills

Special Abilities:
Level 1: Canny Defense: While not wearing armor, duelists add their intelligence bonus (if any) to their Dex bonus to determine armor class while wielding a weapon.  This bonus is lost when the Duelist loses his Dex bonus to AC.  
Duelist Dodge (as Ninja Dodge) +1
Level 2: 
Acrobatic Attack (as the 5th level ability in S&F).  You may only use this with one attack each round.  
Precise Strike +1d6 (as S&F).  You may not use Power Attack or Cleave with this ability.
Level 3: 
Duelist Dodge (as Ninja Dodge) +2
Improved Reaction- you may add your Int bonus (max +4) to Initiative rolls.  Stacks with Improved Initiative. 
Level 4:
Precise Strike +2d6 (as before).  
Access to weapon specialization as a fighter (only with finessed, one-handed piercing weapons).  This does not give you a bonus feat.
Level 5:
Enhanced Spring Attack: when unarmored, your character may act as though he had the Spring Attack feat.  If he already has it, he may make a second attack (at his usual second attack BaB) during a Spring Attack.  You can’t use two weapon fighting with this ability.
Level 6:
Duelist Dodge +3
Level 7:
Precise Strike +3d6 (as before). 
Level 8: 
Combat Instincts- You gain a +4 bonus on opposed rolls to disarm you, grapple you (and on your rolls to escape a grapple), bull-rush you, trip you, or sunder your weapon.  The benefits to disarm and sunder only apply when using a single one-handed piercing weapon.  Your Dodge feat bonus now applies against all enemies.
Level 9:
Deflect Arrows (as the 9th level ability in S&F).
Level 10:
Duelist Dodge +4
Superior Spring Attack- if you don’t have the feat, as Enhanced Spring Attack as if you did have Spring Attack.  If you do have the feat, you can make a third attack (at your third attack BaB) during a Spring Attack.  You can’t use two weapon fighting with this ability.


----------



## reapersaurus (Nov 29, 2002)

^^^^^^  *points up THERE at the Duelist description*

uh, Matt?
You approved that monstrosity and nerfed MY character? (removing the legal stacking of Rage)

Do you think that makes you look impartial, or non-prejudicial in your application of DM-fiat? 

Seriously - why did you feel the need to increase the pre-reqs of 'my' Mighty Contender PrC and also take away the STR increases (and also the Earth's Embrace?), if you allowed your 'buddy' Elric's incredibly-enhanced Duelist PrC thru?

If you go thru what Elric's Duelist PrC gives him in comparison to the S&F version, and look at what I did to 'my' Mighty Contender PrC.....  

Elric - thanks for posting the PrC, and laying this concern of mine to rest.
Unfortunately, my fears WERE founded.


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 29, 2002)

testing


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 30, 2002)

more testing...gah...cant post?


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 2, 2002)

When Elric made the character with the regular duelist, and statted it out for some time in the future, its damage potential never came close to Ubaar, Akharos, or Elone.  He would have been a fighting character that did no damage.

The SNF dualist made for a pretty useless character.  The contender is powerful.  Ubaar is powerful.  Much more so than Alex.

IF Alex seems to get too powerful in the future then I might change him.

Still, its not as strong as it looks in some ways.  

In return for the ability to eventually get multiple attacks with spring attack, he loses the ability to do it with Acrobatic attack.  

Precise Strike was neutered a bit to prevent abuse.  

Improved Reaction was changed from a flat +2 to a 0-4 based on int.  

The duelist eventually gets those constant bonuses to dodge instead of elaborate parry, grace, and improved mobility.  

Also added were late-level bonuses to defend against various combat moves taht are not used very often anyway, and the ability to get weapon spec.

More powerful?  Absolutely?  Game-breaking, especially in the context of a character who will be taking it for the long haul instead of using it as part of some game-breaking front-load maneuver (like most people take the SnF Dualist, and, for that manner, the PHB Ranger, L1 of Contemplative, etc.)

This makes a duelist competitive reletive to tanks and archers.  It does not make him stronger than those other types that have much better exploitable published material.  It just makes the light fighter viable.


----------



## dead_radish (Dec 2, 2002)

Nope. Can't post in either of my PbP games.  It's annoying as hell.

Re: Boots of S&S.  I can drop those, and replace them with necklace of prayer beads.  And yes, they are just that nasty, but only in very specific circumstances - they require a divine spell be cast to activate, iirc, and then are time limited each day.  They are excellent for buffers, mediocre for attack casters, I'd say.  Since Elone is a buffer, I've been kicking myself for not having them.

As for the Duelist - I agreed with reaper until I read your argument.  It is true that both Elone and Ubaar are fairly uber-fighter characters.  I dunno if I would have made a pumped duelist from hell to balance it, but yeah, probably in context with us, it's about on par.

I coulda twinked one out without it (my RL character is actually a light armor/light weapon fighter), but this duelist puts him about on our level.  

And for the Spells: Belsameth's Blessing is apparently an evil spell, so that's out.

Divine Rainment is basically Sanctuary at a higher level.  Here's the stats:

Abjuration
Clr 3, Missionary 3, Protection 3.  
Component V,S, DF
Casting Time: 1 Action
Range: Touch
Target: Self, or one creature of the same religion of the caster
Duration: 2 rounds/Lvl
Saving Throw: Will negates
SR: No

Summary: As Sanctuary, but not broken if you attack.  Creatures must make a will save to make attacks (melee, ranged, or targeted spells, but not area spells).  If they fail, they lose that action and can't attack the caster that turn.  If they succeed, they are immune to the spell.  Creatures can save each round against it.

Vangal's Wounding:
Transmutation
Clr 3
Components: V,S,M
Casting Time: 1 Action
Range: Medium (100 ft + 10 ft/lvl)
Target: One injured, living creature
Duration: 1 rd/lvl
Saving Throw: Fort. Half
SR: Yes

Vangal's Wounding causes wounds to bleed profusely, doing 1d6 damage per round, to a max of 10 rounds.  Victims are allowed one fort save at the onset.  Success means they take half damage each round.  The spell works only on people that have sustained damage, and have not been fully healed.
Material Components: Iron Fillings.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Dec 28, 2002)

DM_Matt

I think I got an invitation to join this game.  What type of character does the group need the most?  Who is still playing.  Garyh, i'm sure, but who else? 

GE


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 28, 2002)

garyh, reaper, elric (he has virtually no  net access over winter break, tohugh), radish, and I think fenrir and radish altohugh they havent raeally been around the boards this holiday season.

That means whatever the party doesnt have and isn't a Paladin, it needs.  Its heavy on melee and ranged heavy fighters and divine casters.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Dec 28, 2002)

Grey Elven Loremaster?

Where can I find the construction info?  What about background and starting gold.  I can see him being an emissary from Evermeet to give info to fight Storm's forces.  Let me know. I can typically post at least once per day.

GE


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 28, 2002)

GE: That would be good.  If he is going to be from Evermeet, will he be a freelancer or someone working on behalf of the government (and if so, from the military or other government agency or from the outside)?  Where is he being sent, and t owork with whom?  Would it work for him to be a regular agent of Irusyl?


----------



## reapersaurus (Dec 28, 2002)

Finally found it!
It wasn't listed as "Against the Storm", unfortunately - that title came later. 

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=23759

That was an extended "construction info" thread.

DM-Matt - what about drs?
He was on the list of characters to substitute in case someone dropped out - what happened to him?  
(come to think of it, I haven't seen his character (Murhid) in awhile in our other game together)


----------



## GoldenEagle (Dec 28, 2002)

I posted some initial stuff to your Rogue's Gallery Thread.  I just saw the link from Reaper.  I think some of the stuff I have is over 4K value.  I'll change it asap.  What do you think about the concept?

What benefit is spell casting prodigy?  I don't recall.

GE


----------



## GoldenEagle (Dec 29, 2002)

How do you want to work my character into the story line?

GE


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 29, 2002)

Spellcasting Prodigy ups your int by 2 for spellcasting purposes.  Pretty much, you get a +1 to all DCs and a bonus spell.  Its quite powerful, with the only balancer being that you must spend a feat on it at first level instead of getting something else.  In a character that is made at higher levels when he has several feats, it becomes a no-brainer.


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 29, 2002)

I am posting this to the main thread, too....

I cannot move on with the regular campaign or introduce anyone until I know who is joining, becuase I need to be able to work in new players (or not) at this point in the story or it will become difficult.  Among other reasons, there are events that the characters wil soon discover have occurred during their journey that new players could have a role in.

Thus, I need to know who among GoldenEagle, Timothy, maddman75 and Leopold would like to join (If you want to join but dont quite have time to submit a character yet, thats still OK).  

Depending on the number who want to join, I might intro them into the main party quickly OR have them operating separately for a time.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Dec 30, 2002)

I'm in, if you'll have me.  I have posted a character in the Rogue's gallery thread.  

GE


----------



## reapersaurus (Dec 31, 2002)

Matt, I posted some ideas I wanted to change about Ubaar, if it's OK with you:
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=564438#post564438


----------



## Vychtorya (Feb 27, 2003)

(this is reapersaurus)







> Before anyone else can act, the three Sharans break for the door, just ahead of you guys, and dive through. It shuts and locks behind them immediately, probably indicating that someone is on the other side.
> 
> I will assume that Ubaar will not waste his Surge now.



 *shakes his head disappointedly*

Ubaar busted down the door, finding them talking to each other.
The gnoll and priest go to the door, while the 2 guards nailed Ubaar for 34 damage (sidenote- how are these guys doing so much damage?), then moved backwards, then drew their swords.

Ubaar couldn't even get one action in before they got to go again, bolting from the scene, rendering my detailed, strategic move completely moot?
Not that it matters to anyone, but that move took me an hour of time (had to refamiliarize myself with Ubaar's powers and how they applied to this scene).

Matt - I don't think that I'm understanding what kind of combat you want us (me) to play.
(sidenote - While the map looks great, it would be helpful to have a zoomed in version for when we enter rooms.)
Also, I'm used to *Initiative* dictating when we and the NPC's can act.
This is just one room, and how many attacks has our party absorbed? You'd think we took on the strength of the prepared  defenses head-on here, maybe?

Could you help me to understand what you'd like from me, at least, when I post combat actions?
I'd prefer not to waste my time carefully crafting a post that won't matter in the end - I'm sure you understand that...

Should I just post that Ubaar will "Crack skulls" or something similar?

I mean, really - if I'd wanted Ubaar to jump on the table, then get him to do the following:_ "jumps on the bugbear's back, knocking him into the wall and producing a satisfying crunch. It bounces backwords towards Ubaar, and he wraps both hands around the bugbear's head and snaps its neck."_
There's no move in the game that I can do to cause that to happen.
I applaud your cinematic style of combat, but shouldn't there be a corresponding rules mechanic that's being followed?
For example, if I had to guess at what might have happened, Ubaar unarmed attacked the bugbear, then somehow got a grappling crit that did so much damage that it killed it?

That's cool and all, but if our characters can do those things with no rules support to do so.... than why did we bother statting out or characters? Why did I bother customiazing and getting approved a wrestling Prestige Class that gives Ubaar more wrestling prowess?

In conclusion, *I'm not upset by this recent combat* - I just'd like some clarification of how you are planning on running combats so I don't post stuff that can't be used in your game.

Please take this as me trying to understand what's expected of me as a player, not as me attacking your method or style of play.
I want to understand what I can and cannot control of Ubaar.


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 28, 2003)

The room is reletively small and these guys were not surprised (you guys made noise killing the guy in the next room, busted down the door, and waited a moment for the summoned critter to fry itself).

The attacks on Ubaar were AOOs with reach weapons.  they threatened the area in front of the door ten feet away.  Their steps back were 5-foot steps.

Ubaar's initiative is not very good, and these guys sem fast.  Elone, Alex, and Rana did go before them, though.

How did they have time to draw their swords?  You are not sure, but they might have quickdraw, enchanted swords/scabbards, etc.  There are a wide variety of ways to do it.  

Ubaar did enough damage to kill the bugbear, who had already taken  a smack from Akharos.  The additional neck-snapping was just xtra cinema.  I get your point about it negating stats somewhat, but note that I would not have, say, Alex, or even Akharos for that matter, perform such a move.  I let Ubaar do it precisely because he has been built mechanically as a wrestler. If you want to if/than in your own cinematic descriptions, go ahead.

Regarding the prepared defenses, to reveal a mute point now, you guys also did not do any magic searches.  Alarm spells are very easy to come by.  Also, it does indeed seem that this place was built to be defended, have good fall-back points, etc.  Finally, note that (again, revealing a minor point), the Sharrans were making some sort of business deal with the gnoll, who had an armed guard present.  He was an outsider and a threat, and so discussions were held in that room.  Does it not make sense to have defenses prepared to keep shady business partners with big ol bodyguards from busting deeper in?  Is it not even concievable that someone was manning the defenses even then?


----------



## dead_radish (Mar 1, 2003)

That's about what I figured.  The only thing that confused me was Alex getting an AoO - I expected he'd be able to avoid such a thing with Spring Attack or tumbling or the like.  I was surprised when he was hit.  Other than that, it seems about right.  I am confused by the order of stuff, but I assumed readied actions and surprise roundish things.

I fully expected us to be taking on a well-defended and prepared force when we went in.  Perhaps not the numbers of forces, but coming up on them in a situation like that explains things (and is usually the way of things, ime and imc).  

Elone's tactics are fairly easy, so I'm in luck - shoot things until they stop moving.


----------



## DM_Matt (Mar 1, 2003)

The attack on Alex was a regular attack action, which he combined with a regular move.  It just looked like an AoO.


----------



## dead_radish (Mar 21, 2003)

Ignore


----------



## reapersaurus (Jun 13, 2003)

bump.
over 75 days old!  whoa.....


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jun 13, 2003)

RG updated with 10th level and memorized spells posted.  Were there any prizes(scrolls, spells, loot) from our adventures to date?

GE


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 13, 2003)

GoldenEagle said:
			
		

> *RG updated with 10th level and memorized spells posted.  Were there any prizes(scrolls, spells, loot) from our adventures to date?
> 
> GE *




There were some things that you got from the pirates...take a look back at the thread from that time.

No one actually stated that they are looting the place you just raided for valuables, btw...

BTW, altouhgh this was already implied, the game is paused as we deal with new characters, leveling, and treasure...(altohugh you still can post that you look for stuff    )

...except for Elone  who is separated from the party.  D.Radish, feel free to post actions.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 13, 2003)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *bump.
> over 75 days old!  whoa..... *




Probably a good thing, considering that this thread is generally used for arguing.


----------



## reapersaurus (Jun 14, 2003)

right - but other than emailing you, how can we as players get our feedback across to you?  

I have a request about the way you're running the game I'd like to run past you to see if you think you can help enhance the game for me...  should i post it here, or email you?


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 14, 2003)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *right - but other than emailing you, how can we as players get our feedback across to you?
> 
> I have a request about the way you're running the game I'd like to run past you to see if you think you can help enhance the game for me...  should i post it here, or email you? *




I just reactivated my gaming email: dm_matt_3e@hotmail.com

I will start checking it again now...


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 13, 2003)

back from the long slumber

I sent an email, Matt, that hopefully gets across some of my impressions.
Please reply if you have any suggestions or problems with the way I play.


----------

